# Concept Z thread color?



## Big Bay

Has anyone figured out what works that is similar in color yet? I have several requests to match it and I cant find one that matches. Any recommendations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katjim00

I got 3 of the reels here for builds. Not sure what matches yet but I have not really looked. Your best bet is to start ordering thread and see what matches best for the build you do. Just part of custom rod building is buying thread to see and match.


----------



## CAPSIZED

i havent looked for a thread but it matches the Winn grips orange color really close.


----------



## cfulbright

I agree with Katjim, it also matters if it is a white blank or black.


Or go to FTU if they sell that reel there that way you have it in hand.


----------



## Big Bay

FTU doesnâ€™t have anything close. Looks like Iâ€™ll have to wait for getbit or mudhole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampland

You wonâ€™t find a specially made thread to match. Prowrap thread has the biggest selection of thread colors. Several in reddish to orange shades.


----------



## jreynolds

Swampland said:


> You wonâ€™t find a specially made thread to match. Prowrap thread has the biggest selection of thread colors. Several in reddish to orange shades.


x2^^^


----------



## BigWill

Do you have a Madeira color chart? If not Hector Rojas at HM Threads has some. Madeira should have a match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPSIZED

Yes or No ???


----------



## katjim00

Put some on the blank, wet it with alcohol and take a pic to see how it looks. I know that reel looks way different in the sun too.


----------



## tank8677

someone on fb suggested the medeira 1588


----------



## trevore

https://voodoorods.com/products/voodoo-brites-500-yd-spool-size-a


----------



## CAPSIZED

I played around with an old falcon rod I had laying around. I did a quick wrap just to see and the orange does match very well. The color is called redfish. It's a reddish-orange.


----------



## 2venomous

I tried to internet search this and couldnt find anyone that posted about it. 

I might be able to update you in a couple days. i ordered 3 different colors already and really didn't like any of them. I want it to match very well so im being picky. I mean the reel is sharp and if your building a rod then you need it to look just as good.  The way i looked at it is.... if you can spend $400 on a rod a reel setup then you should be able spend $20 more dollars to find the correct thread. Right?  

So far i have tried.
319 Redfish - ProWrap (Looks more like a shade of pink to me and kind of dull)
Dark Orange - Pac Bay (I liked it in sun but thought i could get a little closer)
020 Candy Apple Red - Fuji (Looked close on the computer but way to red) 

On the way.
NPD00-015 ORANGE - Fuji
NPD00-501 NEON ORANGE - Fuji
FHNYLD-00-200 SUNBURST - Fishhawk
FHNYLD-00-221 ORANGE - Fishhawk


----------



## katjim00

Well I got #319 color fast the redfish color and on the spool looks nothing like the reel. I also have the gudebrod #326 scarlet in nylon which according to prowrap it's basically the same. Looks red and I have used it and it's red. So have to do some testing. Too many builds before these right now


----------



## 2venomous

katjim00 said:


> Well I got #319 color fast the redfish color and on the spool looks nothing like the reel. I also have the gudebrod #326 scarlet in nylon which according to prowrap it's basically the same. Looks red and I have used it and it's red. So have to do some testing. Too many builds before these right now


Yeah i didnt like the #319 redfish neither.

Let me if you find one. Hopefully ones i ordered a few days ago come in today!


----------



## katjim00

I looked at a rust color today by fishhawk and that was wrong too. I just happened to be somewhere that had some thread and looked.


----------



## johnsons1480

katjim00 said:


> I looked at a rust color today by fishhawk and that was wrong too. I just happened to be somewhere that had some thread and looked.


Who sells fish hawk locally?


----------



## katjim00

No one. I just happened to be somewhere and they had some and let me look at what they had. Not for sale just looked. Happened to think of it and asked


----------



## Diapez

2venomous said:


> I tried to internet search this and couldnt find anyone that posted about it.
> 
> I might be able to update you in a couple days. i ordered 3 different colors already and really didn't like any of them. I want it to match very well so im being picky. I mean the reel is sharp and if your building a rod then you need it to look just as good.  The way i looked at it is.... if you can spend $400 on a rod a reel setup then you should be able spend $20 more dollars to find the correct thread. Right?
> 
> So far i have tried.
> 319 Redfish - ProWrap (Looks more like a shade of pink to me and kind of dull)
> Dark Orange - Pac Bay (I liked it in sun but thought i could get a little closer)
> 020 Candy Apple Red - Fuji (Looked close on the computer but way to red)
> 
> On the way.
> NPD00-015 ORANGE - Fuji
> NPD00-501 NEON ORANGE - Fuji
> FHNYLD-00-200 SUNBURST - Fishhawk
> FHNYLD-00-221 ORANGE - Fishhawk


Did you get your threads in? Any solid matches in the bunch?


----------



## katjim00

Testing colors this weekend I hope. Supposedly Madeira 1588 matches well coated with CPXtra. But I don't have that one. So have to see how what I got looks. Too many builds right now....have not had time to test


----------



## katjim00

Not thread yet but these match pretty good


----------



## Diapez

Man, those look great!


----------



## katjim00

Thanks Diapez


----------



## katjim00

Well I think I am pretty close. Have a little more testing to do on that particular thread to make sure but I think it's going to work


----------



## GSMachinist

What thread is that?


----------



## jreynolds

That looks like a winner.


----------



## katjim00

Hmmm just put some finish on it and it darkened up a good bit. But I will wait and see after it cures. Still got some more testing to do on it with different finishes. CP is my absolute last resort. The pic just had denatured alcohol on it which usually gives a descent idea....not so sure on this one lol


----------



## Pat Helton

That looks really close, almost perfect. I use CP most of the time. I think that would work for me. What is it?


----------



## Diapez

Yeah, it would be nice if CP wasn't needed. It sure looks good in the pic though!


----------



## katjim00

I am not going to say what it is till I make sure it matches well.

Yep CP and guides is just an inferior bond. Your only finish bond is the tiny bit past the threads on the blank. The rest of the finish just lays on it.


----------



## Pat Helton

I know it is not popular and I have been told many times that I should not be using it but I have never had any problem with a guide coming loose. I have been building for a little over thirty years. I have had inserts come out but never a guide come loose. If you are using NCP it has already been CP'd.


----------



## katjim00

Pat whatever works for you is all good by me.

As for the NCP thread, finish will actually soak through to the blank though where CP actually seals off and does not allow finish to penetrate. Easiest guide repairs I have done have CP on the thread....finish peels off and unwrap the thread. Little DNA and the blank looks new. Only difficult area is where finish actually bonds to the blank past the wrap.


----------



## GSMachinist

Any updates?


----------



## katjim00

Well I did a little more testing. Not sure which chemical I will apply yet but I am rolling with thread. Wish it had a little more red in it but will match close enough. I will post result pics later with description if I have time


----------



## GSMachinist

Thanks bro


----------



## katjim00

Here is what I used


----------



## Diapez

Thanks katjim00! You rock!

Did you end up needing CP?


----------



## katjim00

Diapez said:


> Thanks katjim00! You rock!
> 
> Did you end up needing CP?


First: Casey at Voodoo found the colors he thought would match and sent them to me to try. So of the 2 colors he chose 1 worked really well.

Second: Yes I used something on it. You can put finish alone over it but it does darken it. Although it still looked fine, I wanted something a little brighter. If you do that you need to put a piece of thread in the finish as you are mixing it. The poly has a coating on it and the piece mixed in "shocks" the finish and helps it to bond/soak/ whatever you want to call it better. You may still get some fisheyes, but in my test I did not. I used CPXtra on mine as I dislike using CP on guides. But CP is perfectly fine although I did not test that. So it may retain more of the orange color. You should definitely test before you do anything on the rod.

Good luck


----------

